# 1962 Heavy Duty Wasp



## prewarmachine (Oct 18, 2020)

Just picked this up.  Bendix model K front hub, kickback rear that needs attention. Cool Denver license plates. Was used on a newspaper route. 

Has anyone seen a bicycle shop decal like the one on it? I'd like to find out what shop had it at some point if I can. Looks like _IPPER'S Bicycles. I think it says "Denver 7-4533" Colfax is the street name.

Any info or comments would be great!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 18, 2020)

I like that front wheel skirting that kept the bags from getting chewed up. Never seen those before and I sure could have used that on my HD American back in the day.


----------



## prewarmachine (Oct 19, 2020)

I was kind of disappointed that the front fender and truss rods were missing, but with that front skirt, I imagine the newsboy probably did that to make room for a carrier and bags to hold the papers. Neat little accessory that I want to make fitting on this bike again.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2020)

prewarmachine said:


> I was kind of disappointed that the front fender and truss rods were missing, but with that front skirt, I imagine the newsboy probably did that to make room for a carrier and bags to hold the papers. Neat little accessory that I want to make fitting on this bike again.



Nice find. I just got this 61 Wasp from Pueblo Colorado, about 40 miles South of Aurora. It also had license plate tags but from Colorado Springs.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 20, 2020)

I believe that's "Pepper's Bicycles". I have a 5 speed Corvette from the same shop on page 5 of the Registry thread, and there's a (slightly blurry) picture of the decal. If you want, I'll try to get a better one.








						Schwinn Corvette 5 Speed Registry | All Things Schwinn
					

Here is everyone's chance to pick up a project Corvette 5 speed! It's a 1962, SN H276385 and it was sold back in October 2011 by ebay seller flowbee. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&toolid=10001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=120783189910 Schwinn*Dewalt was the auction...




					thecabe.com


----------



## oquinn (Oct 20, 2020)

Was that the last o the balloon frames


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2020)

The Wasps and Heavy Dutys were middleweight framed bicycles.  The had heavy duty hubs with 120 gauge spokes and a heavy duty "saddle."


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 20, 2020)

oquinn said:


> Was that the last o the balloon frames



The Wasp is a balloon frame and has the wider seat stays


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 20, 2020)

My HD wasp was balloon frame!


----------



## prewarmachine (Oct 20, 2020)

@Oilit I think you are spot on with the bicycle shop decal!  Very excited to get that figured out!  If it isn't too much trouble, when you have a chance, could you possibly PM me a clear shot of that decal?


----------



## Oilit (Oct 20, 2020)

The Wasp was a ballooner, but Schwinn offered a heavy duty version, and the chain guard usually had a "Wasp Heavy Duty" decal when it was. Then Schwinn offered a heavy duty version of the American, which was a middleweight, which became the "Heavy Duti" of the late '60's, which were all middleweights through the end of Chicago production. It can cause some confusion. I missed out on a good deal on a Wasp Heavy Duty because I was confused, and I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 20, 2020)

prewarmachine said:


> @Oilit I think you are spot on with the bicycle shop decal!  Very excited to get that figured out!  If it isn't too much trouble, when you have a chance, could you possibly PM me a clear shot of that decal?



@prewarmachine, I'll look and see it I have a better shot. If not, I'll try to get one this weekend.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The Wasp was a ballooner, but Schwinn offered a heavy duty version, and the chain guard usually had a "Wasp Heavy Duty" decal when it was. Then Schwinn offered a heavy duty version of the American, which was a middleweight, which became the "Heavy Duti" of the late '60's, which were all middleweights through the end of Chicago production. It can cause some confusion. I missed out on a good deal on a Wasp Heavy Duty because I was confused, and I've never forgotten it.



The Wasp badging on the chain guard did not change when heavy duty options were ordered for the 61 and earlier year Wasps (see mine 61 pictured in the earlier post). The chain guard badging was simply Schwinn Wasp, the same whether or not additional heavy duty features were ordered from the base configuration. My 61 “news boy” version has the heavy duty raised flange front hub and 120 gage spokes. It was optioned from the dealer with wide box-style handlebars usually paired with the tall Cycletruck stem but it doesn’t have the tall razor stem.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 20, 2020)

Chris said:


> The Wasp badging on the chain guard did not change when heavy duty options were ordered for the 61 and earlier year Wasps (see mine 61 pictured in the earlier post). The chain guard badging was simply Schwinn Wasp, the same whether or not additional heavy duty features were ordered from the base configuration. My 61 “news boy” version has the heavy duty raised flange front hub and 120 gage spokes. It was optioned from the dealer with the box style handlebars seen on the Cycletrucks, usually with the tall Cycletruck stem but not in this case.
> 
> View attachment 1287815
> 
> View attachment 1287816



Mine was the same but with a springer, hd spokes, high flange hub, cycle truck neck and bars! Been trying to find a picture of it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Mine was the same but with a springer, hd spokes, high flange hub, cycle truck neck and bars! Been trying to find a picture of it.



Here’s one like you described that is a 59 Wasp, very nice original bike with nice extra options. My wide box handlebars are a bit banged up so I may get them rechromed, they are extremely hard to come by, same thing for the cycletruck stem.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 20, 2020)

I think mine was'58, it was red with cool wear marks on the forks and front fender from the bags!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 20, 2020)

Looked just like that though


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 20, 2020)

Oilit said:


> The Wasp was a ballooner, but Schwinn offered a heavy duty version, and the chain guard usually had a "Wasp Heavy Duty" decal when it was. Then Schwinn offered a heavy duty version of the American, which was a middleweight, which became the "Heavy Duti" of the late '60's, which were all middleweights through the end of Chicago production. It can cause some confusion. I missed out on a good deal on a Wasp Heavy Duty because I was confused, and I've never forgotten it.



Well you can color me one of the confused.  I saw the 59 and later chain guard and made the ol' "ass u me" assumption that all bikes in that era were middleweights. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Well you can color me one of the confused.  I saw the 59 and later chain guard and made the ol' "ass u me" assumption that all bikes in that era were middleweights. Thanks for the lesson.



Don’t feel bad, until I bought my 61 Wasp recently I didn’t know the nuance of the Wasp being the only balloon model in 61, that it was not a middleweight. The frames are the balloon frames and then the options like fenders and so on all are balloon versions. I read a very good overview of the distinctions in the book by Geoff Greene, The Schwinn Tech & Spec Guide.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 25, 2020)

A rattle can resto, of a really rusty '63 HD Wasp.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 19, 2022)

I picked up a 1963 this weekend, needs plenty of work but complete and straight, except somebody mounted a set of middleweight tires. Also needs new decals for the chainguard, you can barely see the shadow of the originals. Somebody mentioned the Bendix front hub, which this one has and I'm wondering if the heavy duty American used the Bendix or the Union hub up front? In 1963 you could get either the Wasp or the American with heavy duty wheels, but the middleweight fork isn't quite as wide.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 19, 2022)

And @prewarmachine, looking back through this thread, I see I still owe you a better shot of that dealer decal. I'll have to dig that bike out.


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 19, 2022)

No rush. I kinda forgot about that. It would be cool to see though if you do get an opportunity


----------

